# Side Assist retrofit help



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

did anybody retrofit side assist?
I have a TT fellow who saw how they works on mine and would like to retrofit them on his, there are installation kit with genuine parts sold from Kufatec or K-electronics, they also provide basic instruction, but perhaps somebody here already succeeded in this?


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

What is side assist?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

This guy did it on a Scirocco Scirocco Central • View topic - Side assist retrofit


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> did anybody retrofit side assist?
> I have a TT fellow who saw how they works on mine and would like to retrofit them on his, there are installation kit with genuine parts sold from Kufatec or K-electronics, they also provide basic instruction, but perhaps somebody here already succeeded in this?


I have successfully fitted this ,and it's a great addition, I bought used radars as the calibration process unlike the rear camera looks very difficult and they will not work without.
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I find it very useful, especially at night (even more with tinted glass as I have)





Navrig said:


> What is side assist?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks, unfortunately I am not registered, so can't read it



chelspeed said:


> This guy did it on a Scirocco Scirocco Central • View topic - Side assist retrofit


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks tony, I believe too it's a valuable option (I have it).

overall, how much difficult is, this retrofitting? how much time it took you?
how/where you route the wires from the door electronic unit to the radars?
did you buy the kit sold by Kufatec/K-electronic, or a 2nd hand set? It is possible that the set coming from Kufatec/K-electronic come already calibrated (even if brand new)?

thanks



237tonybates said:


> I have successfully fitted this ,and it's a great addition, I bought used radars as the calibration process unlike the rear camera looks very difficult and they will not work without.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> thanks, unfortunately I am not registered, so can't read it


Oh that's a shame, I forgot the mods section was restricted, all other folders are open but not useful on this occasion.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, I proceed with registering


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> thanks tony, I believe too it's a valuable option (I have it).
> 
> overall, how much difficult is, this retrofitting? how much time it took you?
> how/where you route the wires from the door electronic unit to the radars?
> ...


I'd day about a half day if you've done any retrofits with canbus before, also bumper needs removing which once you know is only a 10 min job . 
Wiring I run with my tpms retrofit as per forum write up . If I'd have done that st the same time I would have put that module in rear bumper also . 
I bought most of the parts used all from Germany as its a rare option in UK. Loom was from Ali and bumper brackets from audi dealer here . I suppose the hardest part was pinning the door disconnector plug for the mirror led. Not much toom for me in the footwells ! 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## JenieceMaclin (Nov 29, 2021)

Anyone have solution of my problem. Kindly guide me here Today I...-844-area-code.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks, idea would be to buy all the needed parts in one shot from Kufatec or K-electronic, more expensive but delivered in a couple of days and with some instructions too..
the only doubt is if radars need coding (probably yes, being brand-new), since this could be a problem...









KUFATEC


Retrofitting Audi side assist Audi side assist with warning indicators in the exterior mirrors for the Audi TT 8S (FV). Brightness adjustment in the …




www.kufatec.com







> ="237tonybates, post: 9542712, member: 73715"]
> I'd day about a half day if you've done any retrofits with canbus before, also bumper needs removing which once you know is only a 10 min job .
> Wiring I run with my tpms retrofit as per forum write up . If I'd have done that st the same time I would have put that module in rear bumper also .
> I bought most of the parts used all from Germany as its a rare option in UK. Loom was from Ali and bumper brackets from audi dealer here . I suppose the hardest part was pinning the door disconnector plug for the mirror led. Not much toom for me in the footwells !
> ...


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> ok, thanks, idea would be to buy all the needed parts in one shot from Kufatec or K-electronic, more expensive but delivered in a couple of days and with some instructions too..
> the only doubt is if radars need coding (probably yes, being brand-new), since this could be a problem...
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest I would have bought something like that as gathering the used wasn't much cheaper . It was just the radars 
The coding is simple but you MUST check they are calibrated and not virgin units 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks, I asked them if they come already calibrated or not (I guess not..and this is the problem I was referring to)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

K-electronic replied my, as expected the 2 radars come uncoded


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

It would be interesting to know his much audi charge for calibration 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

237tonybates said:


> It would be interesting to know his much audi charge for calibration
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


If they will even do it. I asked them if they can retrofit me an OEM reversing camera (they supply the parts and they do the job). They said that they don't do that.
They dont seem to want to do anything that is off their regular servicing and repairs. Retrofit is their kryptonite.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I guess radars calibration is to be done with ODIS&VAS once everything has been fitted (?)
by the way, when I retrofitted the parking camera 3 years ago, they billed me 50 euro for calibrating it



237tonybates said:


> It would be interesting to know his much audi charge for calibration
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> I guess radars calibration is to be done with ODIS&VAS once everything has been fitted (?)
> by the way, when I retrofitted the parking camera 3 years ago, they billed me 50 euro for calibrating it


I dont suppose that is too bad really. I bought a calibration poster from Ali express I think it was about £30 . Its only a simple 5 minute job . 
The radars are calibrated using a doplar affect tool . I've heard of folk making their own with a fan or something 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yeah, I guess similar to the one used to calibrate the retrocamera…
but did you calibrate yoursefl the camera? using which tool?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes with a friend and his odis

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks


----------

